# Nightmare real spiders thread



## Xuphor (Jul 31, 2012)

Who doesn't love to hate spiders?
Post pictures of real-life spiders that would give you nightmares if you saw. I'll start.







Oh, and TinEye: 0 results.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2012)

That F*cking thing is real?!?!? 
*runs for the hills then sees this*




FML!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2012)

An actual real picture I took of a spider which I found in the toilet while I was on holiday two years ago (it was hiding just under the seat). Of course such a beast must die immediately and once I killed it I pooped like I have never pooped before.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, I love spiders and even had a couple of tarantulas a few years back... None the less, there are a few spiders that would give me a few frights, like this one:


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 1, 2012)

Sees these spiders in real life = Instant stroke.
Hate spiders


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

@[member='chavosaur']

Camel Spiders are Solifugae. They're not "true spiders". 
Doesn't make them less scary, but it's still interesting. 

A tidbit of information from my tarantula-raising girlfriend: Axe/Lynx deodorant kills many types of spiders quite effectively.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 1, 2012)

Bleh, I REALLY regret entering this thread now, I saw the top 2 pictures then quickly scrolled down the the bottom without looking to post this reply.

Stupid invertebrates, I hate them all. (Praying mantises are the worst).


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> A tidbit of information from my tarantula-raising girlfriend: Axe/Lynx deodorant kills many types of spiders quite effectively.



Especially if you use it as an improvised flame thrower!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSMrPBXsDu0


----------



## Yumi (Aug 1, 2012)

i hate spiders

and these:


Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2012)

Yumi said:


> i hate spiders
> 
> and these:
> 
> ...


What the flying fuck is that horrible thing?
And I did not know that vulpes thanks for the info. Your girlfriend raises tarantulas? Like breeding and everything, or just raises them? And for what purpose?
EDIT: None of this is helping my severe Entomophobia (fear of bugs) And yet I keep coming back here.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 1, 2012)

Spiders, man, they're everywhere!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys are all wusses.


Spiders are the most manly awesome creature of all.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


>


Thats the same "Spider" I posted above which Vulpes said is not a True spider.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh right, thanks for that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> What the flying fuck is that horrible thing?


According to BugGuide that is the common House Centipede. (_Scutigera coleoptrata_)


			
				chavosaur said:
			
		

> Your girlfriend raises tarantulas? Like breeding and everything, or just raises them? And for what purpose?



Just raises them, for now. She began raising them to get over her own arachnophobia. She's now less scared of spiders than I am. 
It must have worked. 
I personally won't touch her Orange Baboon Tarantula (aka Orange Bitey Thing) with a thirty nine and a half foot pole. 
They're mean, they're fast, and they're huge.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Fake pic is fake. Camel "spiders" dont get that big.

Come on, Veho showed us all that spiders are quite cute. 




Baby Voice *loookkkhoowwwcuutteeeeheeeissssss :3


----------



## Yumi (Aug 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


Yuck..no way. its exotic though. :3



Spoiler


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2012)

Say hello to my little friend:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes spiders can be cute.




*Yo dawg!*​The "Peacock spider" or "Gliding spider" (_Maratus volans_)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> @[member='chavosaur']
> 
> Camel Spiders are Solifugae. They're not "true spiders".
> Doesn't make them less scary, but it's still interesting.
> ...



Yes, Sun Spiders, Camel Spiders, Sun Scorpions, all refer to the same animal. 

They have 10(!)legs, upper and lower fangs, but are not poisonous. They also have horrible eyesight. This has contributed to the many reports that sun spiders "chase" people. When in fact they are only following your shadow trying to get some shade. They will, however attack if provoked. I remember battling one here with a broom. They will raise up on their front legs and "strike" at you, or whatever object is threatening it. 

Everything that I have said still doesn't lessen how terrifying these things are. They can get quite large. I found one that was 3 inches long, from fangs to abdomen, so you can imagine how large the legspan was on that bastard.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2012)

You can show me any spider with big chibi eyes or whatever, its freaking terrifying to me. 
(and yet somehow I still come back here...)


TwinRetro said:


> Yes, Sun Spiders, Camel Spiders, Sun Scorpions, all refer to the same animal. They have 10(!)legs, upper and lower fangs, but are not poisonous. They also have horrible eyesight. This has contributed to the many reports that sun spiders "chase" people. When in fact they are only following your shadow trying to get some shade. They will, however attack if provoked. I remember battling one here with a broom. They will raise up on their front legs and "strike" at you, or whatever object is threatening it. Everything that I have said still doesn't lessen how terrifying these things are. They can get quite large. I found one that was 3 inches long, from fangs to abdomen, so you can imagine how large the legspan was on that bastard.


Remind me not to move to vegas.
I do live in texas, but I don't see all to many spiders. Ironically even though Im terrified of all bugs, I think scorpions are the coolest things in the world. And we have tons of them down here. Ill view from behind glass, but other than that, no thanks.
And one more thing, all these spiders remind me of harry potter. I think the chamber of secrets movie is what directly caused some of my bug phobia...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Stupid invertebrates, I hate them all. (Praying mantises are the worst).


Noob.
Praying mantises ftw


----------

